# New Pic



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

in november i buy this serra and i post it, some of you id like a rhom, now what you think


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Rhom for sure.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Rhom.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Def a rhom


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Rhom


----------



## dsl001 (Mar 9, 2011)

hugoale1 said:


> in november i buy this serra and i post it, some of you id like a rhom, now what you think
> 
> View attachment 200794
> 
> ...


I have both Serra and Rhom ... and this is definitely a Rhom.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

dsl001 said:


> in november i buy this serra and i post it, some of you id like a rhom, now what you think
> 
> View attachment 200794
> 
> ...


I have both Serra and Rhom ... and this is definitely a Rhom.
[/quote]
What do you mean both serra and rhom?


----------



## dsl001 (Mar 9, 2011)

Traveller said:


> in november i buy this serra and i post it, some of you id like a rhom, now what you think
> 
> View attachment 200794
> 
> ...


I have both Serra and Rhom ... and this is definitely a Rhom.
[/quote]
What do you mean both serra and rhom?
[/quote]

Sorry to confuse you. I have both species (2 Gold Spilo Serra, and 1 Black Rhom).


----------

